

Etm:Store and create events, tasks, and actions with py - genieyclo
http://www.duke.edu/~dgraham/ETM/

======
genieyclo
From the site: "etm is an acronym for Event and Task Manager. It provides a
format for using simple text files to store event, task and action
information, a command line interface for viewing tasks and events in a
variety of convenient ways and a curses-based GUI for creating and modifying
events and tasks as well as viewing them. Alarms are supported for events and
repetition for both events and tasks in a powerful and flexible manner."

